# Random orbit powder sanders



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

lgammons said:


> I am going to purchase a random orbit variable speed sander. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am wondering about the Dewalt 26451K ? Please let me hear from someone who has any experience with this type saw. Thanks!


Personally, I don't like orbital sanders...they can leave 'swirl' marks. We prefer to use 1/4 sheet palm sanders (the vibrating kind, not the orbital)..... That's just my 2 cents...


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have used porter cable in the past and have had no issues. Random orbit shouldn't give you as much swirl as simply an orbital sander.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Bosch makes a great one. Festool is top of the line. What is your intended use?


----------

